# A Life for Metallurgy



## alshangiti (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*METALL met Prof. Fathi Habashi in Quebec, Canada

VERY INTERSTING TOPIC 
*


----------



## تولين (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا واجرا وفيرا


----------

